# To Manage 2 Car Parking in Dubai Apts



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
I am staying in Dubai Marina (The Royal Oceanic).
The location is excellent thanks to the 'ocean' view literally, but short of availability of 2 car parking space whilst there still are a lot of vacancies; the building managers strictly apply the contractual rule with no flexibilities. (South Ridge was easier for that, I miss it...T-T)
In Dubai generally only 1 car parking is allowed for in rental contracts for 2BR or less than it, but nonetheless could anyone advise about any residencial buildings which are relatively managable for such the 2 Cars @2BR? 
How about:
- JBR,
- JLT,
- Greens, or
- TECOM?
Thanks.

PS: any website of Dubai apartments pro's & con's?

Tsu Tsu


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm staying in Marina Tower, I've got 2 parking spaces for my 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

You can simply speak with the Security/janitor of the building. He will direct you for a parking of a free apartment and will give a 2nd key against a monthly fee. It is simpler than going through the building management


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JBR would be a lot easier. I used to stay there and since no one got a dedicated parking space, you could effectively park anywhere and park as many cars as you liked! The basement car park was my fave cause it was always empty and I got to park close to the entrance to my building and save myself a walk!

I'm in the Greens now and only get one parking space, which works for me as I only have one car. Emaar is also quite strict and will fine you if you repeatedly take someone else's space. I remember someone taking my parking space when I was moving in and they threatened to have the guy's car towed away if he didn't move it within 24 hours! There are parking on the street but not necessarily anywhere near your building.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

2 beds at The Jewels Tower (JBR side of The Marina) come with 2 spaces.
JBR is free for all parking at the moment but they could introduce allocated parking at any time.
Alternative rent a 3 bed apartment so that you are guaranteed 2 spaces. 3 beds at JBR can be got for dhs.125k.
JLT - some of the larger 2 beds at Tamweel and Saba Towers came with 2 spaces.


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm staying in Marina Tower, I've got 2 parking spaces for my 2 bedroom apartment.


Thanks a lot for your information.
The Marina Tower is a very reputable one, I have heard.
What is the approximate range of the rent for 2BR there?
Good night.
Tsu Tsu


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Midos said:


> You can simply speak with the Security/janitor of the building. He will direct you for a parking of a free apartment and will give a 2nd key against a monthly fee. It is simpler than going through the building management


Yeah, building management are not flexible usually. I will try. Thanks.


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

wandabug said:


> 2 beds at The Jewels Tower (JBR side of The Marina) come with 2 spaces.
> JBR is free for all parking at the moment but they could introduce allocated parking at any time.
> Alternative rent a 3 bed apartment so that you are guaranteed 2 spaces. 3 beds at JBR can be got for dhs.125k.
> JLT - some of the larger 2 beds at Tamweel and Saba Towers came with 2 spaces.


Hi. That sounds good!
I will further check.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> JBR would be a lot easier. I used to stay there and since no one got a dedicated parking space, you could effectively park anywhere and park as many cars as you liked! The basement car park was my fave cause it was always empty and I got to park close to the entrance to my building and save myself a walk!
> 
> I'm in the Greens now and only get one parking space, which works for me as I only have one car. Emaar is also quite strict and will fine you if you repeatedly take someone else's space. I remember someone taking my parking space when I was moving in and they threatened to have the guy's car towed away if he didn't move it within 24 hours! There are parking on the street but not necessarily anywhere near your building.


Hi. Thank you very much for your detailed info.
Actually I was also interested in Greens as it recently does not seem to have such the heavy traffic jam of 2 years ago around the exit of SZR.... (correct?) Its car parking issue seems tough there...
Regards.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tsu Tsu said:


> Hi. Thank you very much for your detailed info.
> Actually I was also interested in Greens as it recently does not seem to have such the heavy traffic jam of 2 years ago around the exit of SZR.... (correct?) Its car parking issue seems tough there...
> Regards.


No, the traffic jams are a thing of the past now. The new bridge which links The Greens and Media City is now open, making our lives a lot easier.

I'm not sure about the two bed apartments but all one beds come with only one parking space. Saying that, residents with 2 cars normally use one of the visitor parking spaces (which are rather limited - about a dozen or so). There is parking on the road but they are only convenient if your apartment block is close to one the main roads into The Greens, otherwise you may have to park and walk back, which is not really a long walk (about 5 minutes max), though during the summer, it may prove to be a bit of a challenge.

I have had people take my parking space before and security allocated me another parking space temporarily. Hence, if you speak to them, they may be willing to let you use an empty space (though if it's required by the tenant, then you would have to make other arrangements). If you befriend the security guards, they can be quite helpful.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's really just hit or miss whether the building you are in applies the restriction or not, when I was in JLT it was really just a free for all.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tsu Tsu said:


> Thanks a lot for your information.
> The Marina Tower is a very reputable one, I have heard.
> What is the approximate range of the rent for 2BR there?
> Good night.
> Tsu Tsu


Depends on the size of the apartment. I was 160k for my place last year but hoping to get a reduction when the renewal is due later this year. There are cheaper 2BR's, but they only have one parking space I think. The Hamptons website has a 3BR for 140k, might get 2 spaces with one of those.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> It's really just hit or miss whether the building you are in applies the restriction or not, when I was in JLT it was really just a free for all.


That's only cos they're empty....


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> That's only cos they're empty....


They weren't when I first arrived in 2008, well not the one I was in but that's probably changed now.

JBR was the same when my brother was there, a friendly wave to the security guy and anyone got in.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> They weren't when I first arrived in 2008, well not the one I was in but that's probably changed now.
> 
> JBR was the same when my brother was there, a friendly wave to the security guy and anyone got in.


Still happens to me, thing is, it's all confidence, i just say hi and basically ignore them!

Well, peasants aren't they....


----------

